# Warum passen keine normalen Pedalen an die bmx Kurbeln ???



## wuselkopf (20. September 2004)

Gude ,
ich habe folgendes Problem : Mir is beim Dirten die rechte Pedale abgebrochen da ich noch mtb pedalen hab , wollte ich die an das bike schrauben aber das Gewinde der Kurbeln ist zu klein . Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich neue pedalen bestellen soll , weil die ja eventuell nicht passen . also , was soll ich tun ? die Kurneln sind noch saugeil . wuselkopf    


www.ride-that-shit.de.vu ( bald gibts hier videos zu saugen )


----------



## AerO (20. September 2004)

dann haste vielleicht ne einteilige kurbel ? schau mal bei parano-garage oder gs nach pedalen mit der bezeichnung " 1/2" ". denke mal, dass die dann passen sollten. 

9/16" = 3Teilige Stahlkurbeln und normale mtb alukurbeln
1/2" = einteilige bmx-kurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (24. September 2004)

so siehts aus...

du solltest dir aber keine neuen pedale bestellen sondern auch in ne gscheide 3teilige kurbel investieren ! die machen schon was her!.. is au n bissi besser wegen pedalen kaufen, da gibts nämlich mehr. sogar in bmx-läden sind 1/2 pedale eher weniger interessant...

tschö mit ö


----------



## Flatpro (26. September 2004)

wenn du in der nähe des rose-versand wohnst,
dann geh ma da hin und frag nach bmx-pedalen, die ham die echt für schleuderpreise!!!!!und dann sind des noch die guten etwas älteren schönen teile. odissey, wtp und so weiter


----------



## Julian 2 (14. Oktober 2004)

Also ne Dreiteilige Kurbel sollte man sich anlegen voralem beim Dirten hält einfach besser


----------



## m(A)ui (14. Oktober 2004)

falls du doch bei 1/2" bleiben möchtest, könnte ich dir billig neue GT-pedale anbieten.
bei interesse PM

gruß
maui


----------

